# MK2 VR6 swap wiring question



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Where does this connector go? It doesn't seem to fit into the fuse box anywhere. BTW I swapped my VR out of my 89 GTI into my 91 GTI, 91 is in way better condition! Yes I did write the D8 to E2 jump on my hand so I could remember


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

While looking through the MK2 VR6 FAQ thread I seen someone posted a pic but didn't get a really clear answer to what it is, someone said auto trans connector, the wiring is from a passat with manual tranny!


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Another thing that i think is funny, everything elerctical works except the radio and just for the hell of it i check the wires and everything has power and grounds where it should, kinda weird i thought! This wiring bs is pissing me off!!


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

where did the harness come out of? I dont seem to have that on mine at all


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Wiring came out of a 95 passat. No spark and no fuel still, no radio either lol


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

Sn0wMaN said:


> Wiring came out of a 95 passat. No spark and no fuel still, no radio either lol


 Wht is the d8 to e2 jump? Mine has no fuel spark or injector pulse


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

D8 to E2 jump is for cluster, is there any other jumps needed? Sware when I did swap first time I did a couple jumpers in the fuse box.


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Is there any diagrams out there or does anyone know what pins at the ecu should have power and what should be grounded?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

bentley


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

bonesaw said:


> bentley



Got 2 Bentleys right in front of me, can't find the section on MK2 VR6 swap (sarcasm). I can only look at so many wiring diagrams before I want to puke. Thanks for you help though!


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Sorry for attitude bonesaw, I'm just getting very frustrated with this wiring. I'm about to pay someone to get it running, I've done this swap before and I remember wiring being a pain but thought swapping into a ce2 car would have made things a lot easier, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Lawst (Jun 30, 2004)

I wish I could help, if you want to know what plug that is change your topic to "identify this wire" or "what plug is this for". people see to knock each other over answering them first. when you have mk2, swap, vr6 in the topic people turn into auto-troll and arent any help. back on topic if I were you id go threw and check your grounds and make sure you have power to all the key components. GL


How to wire mk2 vr6 http://www.mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831
also make sure you have 30 to 30B jumped and make sure you bypass the alarm with a fuse.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

it looks like the ac switch plug. what you can do is follow the wires and see where they go. if it goes to the fuse box take a pic of the plug. There should be a red and yellow stripe wire if you find it take a pic of it. also for your radio on the ign harness there should be a female red plug the wire color is brown and red take a pic of that as well and we will take it from there.


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

I got the radio figured out, red wire somehow got broke off, remote power wire. I dont remember messing with any alarm wires first time I did the swap but I will look into it, what wire do I have to fuse?


----------



## Lawst (Jun 30, 2004)

I think you only need to bypass the alarm if you use the mk3 vr, not sure tho. all the info you need is in that link pictures and all.


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Lawst said:


> I wish I could help, if you want to know what plug that is change your topic to "identify this wire" or "what plug is this for". people see to knock each other over answering them first. when you have mk2, swap, vr6 in the topic people turn into auto-troll and arent any help. back on topic if I were you id go threw and check your grounds and make sure you have power to all the key components. GL
> 
> 
> How to wire mk2 vr6 http://www.mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831
> also make sure you have 30 to 30B jumped and make sure you bypass the alarm with a fuse.


Huge help thanks, everything seems to be hooked up correctly, i check all pins at ecu and pin 23 (power from engine electric relay (3) output (OBD1)) doesn't have power and when i went to check the relay it wasn't all the way in all the way. When i pushed it in the fuse for engine electronics blew. I pulled the relay to find acouple of the pins burned. Does this mean the relay is bad or do I have a bad short somewhere?


----------



## Lawst (Jun 30, 2004)

Heres someone with a similar issue. you say yours is obd1 right?

ok. got it running, but...i ran the switched power to the ECU off of pin Z1 on the fuse block, and i ran a ground jumper off of pin 85 on the FP relay and the car fired right up. i did this to see if the car would run with 12v goin to the ECU pin 23 and it did. 

though, im still not getting any 12v switched from pin G1/10 to ECU pin 23 for some reason and i cant figure out why unless the ECM relay went bad? but you can hear/feel the relay kicking on 


​


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah switch out the relay. Also did you find that red and yellow wire. Fyi that was my write up.


----------



## Lawst (Jun 30, 2004)

ohhh nice write up. now you have the proper help =)


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Yes red/yellow wire is spliced in properly, couldn't find a relay at any of the parts stores and the euro shop was closed before I could get there. I'm going to have to order one. I'm try jumping the relay and see if I can get power to pin 23. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

don't jump it just wait for a 109 relay. Where did you put the red/yellow wire????


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lawst said:


> ohhh nice write up. now you have the proper help =)


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

pics would be helpful


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Red/yellow wire is in Y slot of fuse box, is this correct? If everything is wired properly should pin 23 at ecu be live? Mine says it's a ground right now. Sorry for all this im just getting frustrated with it.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Pin 23 gets power when the ignition switch is on. Obd1 needs a 109 relay. Obd2 no relay. Check ground at pin 1. Constant at 54


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Pin 1 is grounded, ill check 54 tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Pin 54 is live, can't get new 109 relay until monday


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

That 109 relay has a big part before you start trouble shooting once you have that do the following at the ecu.

With ign on test

pin 6	Fuel Pump Relay Turn-On

pin 9	Engine Electronics Relay (3) Turn-On

(you need the 109 relay for this) Bonesaw
pin 23 Power From Engine Electronics Relay (3) Output (OBD1), Fuse 15 Power (OBD2)

Bonesaw
Pin 54 Battery Power

Now in back of the fuse box Each slot has a letter and a number. With the car cranking test M/02	Fuel Pumps Power and G1/03 ECU- Fuel Pump Relay Turn-On If you hear the pump go off when you try g1/03 most likely your ecu is el dunno. if it blinks while your cranking on both pins then the ecu is working properly ( FYI keep the plugs plugged in the fuse box when your testing).


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Pin 23 says ground when I check it with test light, but when I connect ecu and chech G1/10 (wire from pin 23) it goes live. I still need to check those pins on fuse box u talked about, I'll do that tonight. Thanks for the help


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html

Can you please post some pics of the fuse box front and back so i can see if there is anything wrong


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

These are all I got right now.

Soldered wire is just a remote wire for stereo.


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Engine running strong, thanks Brian and lawst for your help, funny how one little thing is always the problem. Stupid me, but thanks again to all the guys who chimed in with input, this :beer: for you!


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

so what was the problem?


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

crank sensor wasn't plugged in. It happens :beer::beer:


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

LOL. First vr swap I did I had knock and crank sensor switch up. LMFAO.:beer:


----------

